# Tango, my little furry Angel.



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My gorgeous girl fell asleep for the last time early on Tuesday morning.She had fought back from a few illnesses in the last few months including an Acute Renal Episode and a bad colitis flare-up. She also had mammary cancer.
Every time she woud bounce back, but a litte less bounce than before.
Over the last week she became increasingly breathless and was booked for X-rays Tuesday morning (11th December) Sadly overnight her breathing became more laboured and she became very distressed.
A 2am trip to the emergency vet clinic resulted in a diagnosis of congestive heart failure with a very poor prognosis. Her lack of response and distress made it easy for us to opt for euthanasia, she died very gently and peacefully as we talked to her and stroked her.
She was so loved. We had rescued her in January 2012,age9, in the heavy snow. She was bald from the shoulders back due to alopecia and was a pathetic sight. The first thing I did when we got her home was put a little jumper I'd knitted on her and cover her with a blanket , the delight on her face was plain to see.
She changed from being scared of everything into a happy, confident little dog with a voracious appetite and great sense of fun, she made us laugh every day.
Her'dad' was her favourite person, she charmed him at the rescue by standing on her hind legs, paws on his knees, and gazed into his eyes. He had been quite ambivalent about getting a dog, but was smitten and was besotted with her from that day forward. Nothing was too much trouble where she was concerned.
Some pets are just so special, sent for a purpose , to teach us the purity of love. She was one of them.
RIP my little sweetheart.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Such a sweet summary of who she was, I’m shedding a little tear for you and her, but it’s a tear of joy for a life filled with love and not just one of sadness for her loss.

Sleep tight, sweet girl. If you can find Scrumpy Jack and keep him company for me, I’d really appreciate it xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Kimmikins said:


> Such a sweet summary of who she was, I'm shedding a little tear for you and her, but it's a tear of joy for a life filled with love and not just one of sadness for her loss.
> 
> Sleep tight, sweet girl. If you can find Scrumpy Jack and keep him company for me, I'd really appreciate it xxx


I've made myself cry writing it.
I'm sure she will lok out for Scrumpy for you and boss him about.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> I've made myself cry writing it.
> I'm sure she will lok out for Scrumpy for you and boss him about.


He's always needed the firm guidance of a lady


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

What a lovely tribute.

She was very lucky to find you to make her humans in her later years.

RIP Tango x


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Run free beautiful little Tango x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We collected her ashes today, that was emotional. The Crematorium owner had put them in a pretty cardboard tube , we plan to put them in a pot with a rose and some tulips ( Golden Tango )
There was also a clipping of fur that wil be embedded in a bead.
The house feels empty without her, it feels odd to walk round without her under my feet.
OH keeps getting treats out for her .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> We collected her ashes today, that was emotional. The Crematorium owner had put them in a pretty cardboard tube , we plan to put them in a pot with a rose and some tulips ( Golden Tango )
> There was also a clipping of fur that wil be embedded in a bead.
> The house feels empty without her, it feels odd to walk round without her under my feet.
> OH keeps getting treats out for her .


This is her first walk with us, and our first visit to the Rescue.
















Some sweet memories of Tango.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

It's good that she's back home with you now. I always felt better once I'd collected the ashes of our dogs and they were back home where they belonged. 

They are always so terribly missed aren't they, it really takes time to stop automatically doing things like getting dishes out for their food, and like your hubby does, getting treats out for for Tango as well as Reena. It does get easier but it takes time.

How is Reena, I hope she's coping ok.

Try to have a good Christmas if you can, and try to hold on to the fact that Tango had lived a long, full and happy life from the minute you rescued her. 

My prayers are with you all. God bless.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Bugsys grandma said:


> It's good that she's back home with you now. I always felt better once I'd collected the ashes of our dogs and they were back home where they belonged.
> 
> They are always so terribly missed aren't they, it really takes time to stop automatically doing things like getting dishes out for their food, and like your hubby does, getting treats out for for Tango as well as Reena. It does get easier but it takes time.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's so kind.
Reena has been quite mopey and fussy with her food, I've been giving her an extra little walk which she appreciates , and OH is off now till New Year so some extra attention.
My son is coming up for Christmas with his wife and 4yr old , Reena is petrified of small children but our grandson is a very calm child and has been taught well by his mum how to behave round dogs.
We wil have quite a busy family Christmas I think.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures. What lovely happy years Tango had with you. xxxxxx


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm glad you're gonna have family with you for Christmas, that will keep you busy and hopefully keep you're mind off of the sadness. If your grandson's anything like mine, who is 3, he will keep you on your toes! My grandson is deaf and at present I'm trying very very hard to learn the sign language, it's so much harder to learn when you get to our age! 
These little boys are a total delight though aren't they?, even the tantrums Lucas has, and he has a few cos he gets frustrated, make me smile. Sorry bit off topic there! Anyway, hope you have as good a Christmas as is possible, I'm sure having family around will help. All the best.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Bugsys grandma said:


> I'm glad you're gonna have family with you for Christmas, that will keep you busy and hopefully keep you're mind off of the sadness. If your grandson's anything like mine, who is 3, he will keep you on your toes! My grandson is deaf and at present I'm trying very very hard to learn the sign language, it's so much harder to learn when you get to our age!
> These little boys are a total delight though aren't they?, even the tantrums Lucas has, and he has a few cos he gets frustrated, make me smile. Sorry bit off topic there! Anyway, hope you have as good a Christmas as is possible, I'm sure having family around will help. All the best.


Bless you, thank you.xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've only just read this. So sorry @SusieRainbow that you've lost Tango, especially just before Christmas. What a beautiful little dog she was. She was lucky to be so loved. Lots of beautiful photos to remember her by. Sweet dreams Tango xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Charity said:


> I've only just read this. So sorry @SusieRainbow that you've lost Tango, especially just before Christmas. What a beautiful little dog she was. She was lucky to be so loved. Lots of beautiful photos to remember her by. Sweet dreams Tango xx


Thank you Charity, that's so kind. I've been overwhelmed by the support and lovely messages from everyone , and yes, a sad time just before Christmas.
However we have no regrets about her time with us, we had her for 6 years next month and she made us laugh every single day. She made our final decision as easy as she could for us, she had shut down already and had clearly had enough. Her peaceful end was a huge relief to us, but now we have to carry on without her.


----------

